# Bean Around The World!



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Going over to St Helier Jersey on the 7th November for a couple of days.

Driving a friend's car back to the Midlands as she doesn't like motorway driving. (I took it over for her in July 2018)

Found this place to check out.

Bean Around The World!

73 Halkett Place
St. Helier
Jersey
Channel Islands, UK
JE2 4WH

Will write a report on the visit there when I return.


----------



## josephgoodsell (Jan 12, 2019)

@ratty They have some decent coffee there but DANDY is by far the best coffee shop on the island. They serve Allpress and some great food as well.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Thanks for that info josephgoodsell.

Do they sell coffee beans too?

It looks like I'm not going over now until the New year!

My friend has a new manager and is now working with a full strength team again (social work), so she's resigned from her resignation!

She's staying until after Xmas now as jobs in the industry are hard to come by in the UK over the November/December period apparently.

At the moment I'm getting her to pick me up 500g of beans from Bean Around The World, when she comes over for a week in November. I chatted with them on FB, very friendly too. They just sell 250g bags of what they have roasted that particular week. So should be fresh. I didn't ask the price but gave my friend a price between £10 and £18 for 500g. Should be ok at that?


----------



## josephgoodsell (Jan 12, 2019)

ratty said:


> Thanks for that info josephgoodsell.
> 
> Do they sell coffee beans too?
> 
> ...


 Yeah I'm pretty sure Dandy sell some beans as well. It isn't roasted by them but it's definitely great coffee. I'm not sure if Allpress roast only for espresso but that's probably what they would be selling.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

So I've received the coffee from, Bean Around The World, Jersey

250g of Costa Rica, San Rafael

This is quite dark and to me (no expert) Chocolatey and Smokey. Very nice too. I've drank it as an espresso and also in the French press. Will try it in the Aeropress in the morning,

Also 250g of Guatemala, Los Volcanoes. Sounds interesting not opened yet.

Does anyone know what the two dates represent, hand written at the top of the bags? Use by? ready to drink? I don't know!

Sorry for the poor picture, that's down to me!


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

ratty said:


> So I've received the coffee from, Bean Around The World, Jersey
> 250g of Costa Rica, San Rafael
> This is quite dark and to me (no expert) Chocolatey and Smokey. Very nice too. I've drank it as an espresso and also in the French press. Will try it in the Aeropress in the morning,
> Also 250g of Guatemala, Los Volcanoes. Sounds interesting not opened yet.
> ...


Maybe they have a time machine & roasted it in the future?


----------



## Yas90 (Mar 3, 2020)

josephgoodsell said:


> @ratty They have some decent coffee there but DANDY is by far the best coffee shop on the island. They serve Allpress and some great food as well.


 Sorry I'm aware this is delayed. But having got back from a job in Jersey in October. I've got to agree with this.

Dandy is by far the best coffee shop. Also add Lockes and Cargo to the list. As I was leaving, the owners of cargo had also opened The yard. Again good coffee.

Bean around the world had the quality of a costa or Starbucks unfortunately.


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Yas90 said:


> Sorry I'm aware this is delayed. But having got back from a job in Jersey in October. I've got to agree with this.
> 
> Dandy is by far the best coffee shop. Also add Lockes and Cargo to the list. As I was leaving, the owners of cargo had also opened The yard. Again good coffee.
> 
> Bean around the world had the quality of a costa or Starbucks unfortunately.


 Hi never got to check out Dandy, Lockes or Cargo worse luck!

My friend came back from Jersey halfway through the pandemic without my assistance, me being on the NHS at severe risk list and not travelling.

I initially thought the beans from Beans around the World were good, although darker roasted than I was at that time developing a taste for.

I ended up throwing away half the beans (I really should have updated post at the time!)

So yes, I agree with you, a real shame for a coffee house with such a long history attached to it.


----------

